# 100% July Foxhound?



## eWarren19842008 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is there anyone that has or knows where I can get a july hound. I have searched hi and low. I have had a couple of walker/july crosses but I want the real deal, a 100%, full blooded JULY FOXHOUND. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please?


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Feb 27, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can a fella get a little help?


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Feb 27, 2010)

I was discussing this very thing just the other day but I can't help you. Do a google search.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Feb 27, 2010)

I hear about July Walkers down here but not sure about a July Foxhound. Good luck.........


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Feb 27, 2010)

I searched on google but there isn't much to be had in Ga. Most of the julys' that are being advertised are in the Mid-west. I didn't want to go the middle of no where to get one but I'm runnign out of options in Ga.


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm still looking Today.


----------



## ejs1980 (Feb 28, 2010)

All I have seen were july crosses. My try to look in Florida because there are alot of crosses I've seen for sale so someone has to have one.


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm still looking tonight.


----------



## UGA hunter (Feb 28, 2010)

These guys run them on this board but like you said, they are in the midwest. 

http://tesboard68150.yuku.com/


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 28, 2010)

There was a feller in Daytona Beach Fla that hd them, but probably he is either too old and since must deer hunting with dogs have being outlaw in Fla , who knows.
I used to breed them back in the 1978-80 but lost all contacts with them.


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Feb 28, 2010)

For it to be the only Georgia bred hound it sure is hard to find one in GA. All help will be appreciated.


----------



## Swamp Music (Feb 28, 2010)

I have lost his number but try greg smith in snipesville ga. Not too far from you. Jeff davis county. He owns a fox pen there and has running walkers but his daddy kept several july hounds around.


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks alot. I'm on the ball right now.


----------



## Gentle Ben 15 (Mar 1, 2010)

i just found this add from a site called www.bravenet.com... you can go there and find july's, walkers and whatever alot... this add is from North Carolina...  the add reads 

"i have 2 July 09 pups lightly started off of M.A.D.S Syler X Down and Dirty Pumpkin. Pumpkin is out of Powels Slingblade x M.A.D.S Lil Red. 1 male BWT and 1 Female BWT nice looking pups. $100 a piece or $175 for both of them. If interested call 252-361-5677 Located in La Grange NC"

hope this helps and if not go to this web site and there are LOTS of hounds for sale..
Ben


----------



## jclmossyoak (Mar 2, 2010)

Go to speeddogs.net or masterfox.net and post what you are looking for on there. These are both foxhunting websites.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 2, 2010)

I know an older guy who runs a few walker/july crosses and another guy who has an older full blooded july male. There's got to be some around here seeing as alot of dog hunting still goes on in my area.


----------



## Scott Cain (Mar 3, 2010)

I might can help you i know of a few full Julys around the mountains these are true double coated open mouth dogs with great bottom end if this will help you give me a pm and i will check for you.


----------



## MULE (Mar 4, 2010)

There is a man down in Dawsonville that's been breeding them for years and years. He's got a couple different strains. If your interested I can get his number for you.


----------



## Scott Cain (Mar 5, 2010)

Ewarren the man to call is Floyde Thomas his number is 706-265-1071 he has plenty. Let me know how it goes. Hope this has helped yoe.


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Mar 9, 2010)

A great big thanks goes out to everyone that has helped me!!!!!!! I found what I was looking for. Mr. Floyd has the good stuff. Thanks Mule and Scott.


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 23, 2010)

speeddogs.net has julys on there all the time. i keep an eye on there to see if anyone ever has any Birdsongs on there, no luck yet


----------



## teambray26 (Nov 29, 2011)

*July foxhound/walker*

Don't know if your still looking but try speeddogs.net. I've seen that bloodline on their before. Good luck


----------



## Morgan89 (Dec 27, 2011)

Julys are a southern dog for the record.. the line originally came from ga.. kennesaw i think ... don't hold me to that but i do know they came from ga...

contact ed bacon he can help you or go up to the fox pen up around atlanta and you can get one.... 

i like julys best... there alot faster than any walker ever thought of being... but they dont run all night like walkers.... they run about 8 hours max.. then quit... but theres nothing faster.. no walker or trig can compete... good luck friend


----------



## rvick (Dec 30, 2011)

try Pat McCorkle in Cairo, Ga. speeddogs.net is usually around the N.C. or Va. area. Aaron Moore (ChickenBox) in Jesup had some great Julys, but he has passed away. dont know if his family still has his dogs. He would say "those Julys are fast, but the world is round, they'll be back."


----------

